

Mass., Vt. halt payments to firm behind health sites - kirtijthorat
http://www.bostonglobe.com/news/nation/2013/12/26/states-weigh-legal-options-against-contractor-for-malfunctioning-health-insurance-websites/gNml5qwOtQPiR3qoFINjsN/story.html

======
mikestew
I'm surprised that this is news, in that "contractor fails to deliver,
customer doesn't pay" should be a headline in the Boston Globe.

A month or so ago I heard more than one story about how (as of mid-late
November) Oregon's healthcare site had yet to sign up a single person. What I
didn't hear was, "Oregon officials confirmed today that they tore up Oracle's
(the contractor for OR) invoice as soon as it arrived".

I understand that there's probably plenty of room for finger-pointing from
both sides in these stories, and that's the story I want to hear. Who gave
bad/late specs? Who wasn't delivering? Was it a combination of both, and what
was the ratio?

